# Taking commissions! Betta fish portraits on canvas and more! [image heavy]



## centaurii (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello all! I am a professional artist who is currently pursuing two college degrees at the same time. I know photos don't always do our beloved pets justice, so I thought I would offer commissions for fish portraits! (Of course, if you want to commission a picture of something non-fish, like a different pet, or people, or anything else, I can do that too!)

I checked with the mods and I am allowed to sell these commissions for real currency, aka USD. All payments would be made through Paypal, and payment is due before I begin. Turn around can be slow - 1 to 8 weeks at the moment due to my hectic class schedule - but I can usually find some down time on the weekends (like today!) 

Here are the photos of the portrait I made of my own fish, Omicron!




























These mini canvases are about 2.25 inches x 2.25 inches, and come with a matching display easel. Alternatively, if you want something flat that you can frame, I can do similar sized colored pencil portraits, or portraits on watercolor paper. Examples of that work can be found at my deviantart.

Cost depends on the complexity of the fish's markings, and whether you want any "extras" - like jewelry, a detailed background, etc. I'd love to paint some pastels wearing pearls or giants wearing crowns  thinking $25-45 depending on what you specify. That includes cost of materials, but not of shipping, since shipping costs depend on where you live.

*If you would rather have a digital portrait than a physical canvas, I can do that too!* My rules still apply.

At the moment I have two canvas sets left, so I can take up to two slots before I have to run to the craft store!


My rules regarding commissions:

 Even if you commission the art, I still own the art. That means you must give credit when you use the art anywhere on any site - you cannot claim the image as your own even though you own the fish. That being said, as long as you give credit you can feel free to use the image as your avatar, blog background, facebook header... whatever you want.
 If you no longer want the portrait, you cannot sell it - return it to me if you don't want it. You're free to give it as a gift to someone, though!
 Payment is due _before_ I begin on your fish portrait. I've been burnt a few times so I may wait a few days to make sure your payment goes through and does not bounce. This includes the future cost of shipping for when it is done, once I calculate it based on where you live (if you live in the US it should be very cheap, less than $5 with tracking number and insurance).
 Turn around time is between 1 and 8 weeks. Unfortunately, while I would love to paint fish instead of take physics exams, sometimes real life gets really hectic and I have to take care of assignments, health, and pets before I can get back to art. That being said, I will stay in touch and let you know how things are going. Sometimes things happen (like all the sudden medical emergencies my family had this summer) and that deadline may go past 8 weeks, but that is really rare and again I would be in touch to keep you notified. 
 If you read all these rules, mention veiltails in your commission request. If I don't see anything about veiltails, I'll just tell you to read the rules again lol

Are you dreaming up a desktop portrait of your favorite AquaBid win or pet store rescue? Contact me on here, on deviantart, or by e-mail at inthe13thhour(at)yahoo(dot)com. (Always write your email like that on forums, otherwise spam bots will get you!)


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Beautiful artwork! I love how you did your Veiltail! He's a cutie! I'd love to have one done of my little boy Speckles, if I need to PM you with more info I can.
I'm having no luck uploading right now, so could you Email me? It's ilovemj39(at)yahoo(dot)Com


----------



## centaurii (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks for your interest, I've e-mailed you there!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

beautiful! But I have no money. 

BTW I see you have lucky bamboo in your tank, you want the leaves above the water or else it will kill the plant!  Just a little tip.


----------



## centaurii (Aug 31, 2015)

Whaaa, really? The bamboo plants seem to be thriving compared to the other plants, lmao. I guess I'll float them until they're tall enough to anchor.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

Can you make my betta in this art? thx


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

centaurii said:


> Whaaa, really? The bamboo plants seem to be thriving compared to the other plants, lmao. I guess I'll float them until they're tall enough to anchor.


Yeah it takes awhile but they will die! BTW your tank is GORGEOUS! :-D


----------



## centaurii (Aug 31, 2015)

BettaFire682 said:


> Can you make my betta in this art? thx


You may want to re-read my post  I am not doing free requests, and I have rules surrounding the art I make.


----------



## centaurii (Aug 31, 2015)

*Pics of most recent commission*

Here are some pictures of the most recent commission I did for DangerousAngel!


----------



## centaurii (Aug 31, 2015)

A little bump to say that these kind of portraits make great holiday gifts if you have a gift recipient who loves their bettas!


----------



## centaurii (Aug 31, 2015)

Bumping this post again to say: if you want to commission one of these for Christmas, you ought to order in the next week!


----------



## centaurii (Aug 31, 2015)

Bump! If you have a fish lover in your life, these little portraits make great Valentine's Day gifts


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Ooo! I can only wish. x.x Your veiltail is amazing. >3

I wish I had more money *crosses fingers*

No?


Okay.


----------

